# Free Tobacco - Sampler Leftovers, etc



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

Great opportunity for newbies, or anyone for that matter. The following is up for grabs 1st come, 1st served. To be fair, I'll do one per person:

Dan Tobacco Limerick - 4 bowls or so
MacB Va No 1 - 3, maybe 4 bowls
SG Squadron Leader - 4+ bowls
MacB Vanilla Cream - 4+ bowls
John Dengler 1917 (light aro with caramel) - 5 bowls
John Dengler Farmers Home (burley, cavendish, etc. blueberry aroma) - .5oz

Nothing wrong with this stuff, just not my preferred blends. John Dengler Tobacconist is my local B&M. They have some great stuff.

Just want to say that the newbie sampler is great and helped me discover my preferred taste for tobacco.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I've got a sweet tooth so I'd like to call dibs on the John Dengler 1917.

CWL


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

can I take dibs on the MacB Vanilla Cream 
troy


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm going to sit this one out, since I just snagged some free 'baccy yesterday. But I wanted to say that this is mighty generous thing you're doing David!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm a pipe newb and would appreciate a knowledgeable selection. ray2:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I'm a pipe newb and would appreciate a knowledgeable selection. ray2:


Ahahaha, Welcome to the other slippery slope! I've been smoking pipes for 2 whole days, and I'm already playing with my cigar budget to include pipe/tobacco purchases


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone who gives out free tobacco deserves some respect. p
I have been wanting to try Squadron Leader after hearing so much praise but have never come across any, but I just got in on the other free tobacco yesterday so I will let it go to someone else who needs some free tobacco. We all need free baccy once in a while, eh.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

p Mods can delete this, double post.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

This is very generous of you, David! I'd love to try the Farmer's Home if you still have any left, please.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you have one sample, or two samples of SG Squadren Leader? If you have two, I would take one of those.


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

If there are any samples left...surpeise me. I am not picky. PM coming


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

All gone. Please PM with addresses if you have not already done so.

Dan Tobacco Limerick - s1mp13m4n
MacB Va No 1 - wiseguy1982
SG Squadron Leader - mitch
MacB Vanilla Cream - laloin
John Dengler 1917 (light aro with caramel) - CWL
John Dengler Farmers Home - Nurse Maduro

Thanks


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

tonkingulf said:


> All gone. Please PM with addresses if you have not already done so.
> 
> Dan Tobacco Limerick - s1mp13m4n
> MacB Va No 1 - wiseguy1982
> ...


Thanks David, I really appreciate this! Dengler is so respected a tobacconist, but there almost no information on him (except that he recently died, I heard, and his son (I think?) is continuing on. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Thanks David, I really appreciate this! Dengler is so respected a tobacconist, but there almost no information on him (except that he recently died, I heard, and his son (I think?) is continuing on. Can't wait to try it!


Yeah, John passed away a little over 2 years ago. He was not only the finest tobacconist in Missouri, but a true gentleman. I knew him for several years before I ever thought about smoking a pipe. The shop is now operated by his son-in-law. Great place if you are ever in St. Charles, MO.


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

I just noticed the PIF sticky in the WTT/WTS/WTB section. I guess this should have gone there.


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

Bombs away! You all should be receiving your samples in a few days.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks again, David!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

David, just wanted to say thanks again, mine dropped in the mail today. The smell is incredible!! I can't wait to try a bowl

Salut!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I just received the 1917 and I want to say "Thank you!" I'll give it a try this evening.


----------



## redfred79 (Jan 13, 2013)

hello I am a newbie and wanted to know if anyone had more free stuff thanks


----------

